
Raspberry Pi-powered AI beats human in dogfight - alxsanchez
http://www.newsweek.com/artificial-intelligence-raspberry-pi-pilot-ai-475291
======
allanmacgregor
Powered by a Raspberry PI? Nothing in the article shows or indicates that the
AI was powered by a Pi

~~~
trebor
> When the Raspberry Pi computer was first launched [..] its creators probably
> didn’t imagine the $35 device would one day take on a professional fighter
> pilot in a dogfight—and win. [..] But that is exactly what a doctoral
> graduate at the University of Cincinnati set out to do [..] he built a Pi-
> powered artificial intelligence pilot.

Did you read the first two paragraphs?

